# Suggested That I Post This Here - Luch Electric...



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just received this the other day and I'm lovin' it! It is a Luch that the seller said dates from the 70's and has some kinda magical powers: a "quartz mechanical manual movement"? Whatever the hell that is. I really like the looks, the size and it is very accurate being off ~5 seconds fast in the last day and a half. And, in incredible shape as well. I have seen two others on here and one is it's mate but in SS w/blue dial (thanx Draygo). It came from the Ukraine and the seller even included an extra battery.

Anyone with any further info for me on this? I just looked at my wrist again and it won't come off!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There is a little more on my website:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/luch/luch.php

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/type/quartz_balance/quartz_balance.php


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Paul, is there a dummy's guide to how the quartz control and the balance wheel relate to one another, i.e. which bit does what? Seems to me in my ignorance that they are competing with one another. Thanks in advance, Steve.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Guys... I'm just sick... I F'd up my watch!! I'm even very embarrassed to admit what I did. I wound it backward to try and set the day faster - I know... just lazy - and I paid the price. It was received as being very 'hard' to set. Now it won't set at all! The darn thing still runs but the hour hand is permanently stuck.

I'm just sick - what an idiot! Paul, Is this an expensive 'fix'. There is no consoling me.

Thanx - Robert


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Paul, Is this an expensive 'fix'.


Without seeing it, no idea. Is it just the hour hand that doesn't set? i.e. turning the crown still moves the minute hand but not the hour hand? Sounds like you might have stripped some teeth on the hand setting gears....that can happen if the cannon pinion is too tight on its shaft making the hands very difficult to set.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul - thanx for the reply. Pulling the crown out partially, only adjusts the date (as normal) - pulling it out completely adjusts nothing and it is extrememly hard - I don't want to force it - go figure. Amazingly, it still runs - at least the second and minute hands. Hour hand is frozen.

"... the cannon pinion is too tight on its shaft making the hands very difficult to set." This sounds like the original problem! Is this an easy fix as well?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Paul - thanx for the reply. Pulling the crown out partially, only adjusts the date (as normal) - pulling it out completely adjusts nothing and it is extrememly hard - I don't want to force it - go figure. Amazingly, it still runs - at least the second and minute hands. Hour hand is frozen.
> 
> "... the cannon pinion is too tight on its shaft making the hands very difficult to set." This sounds like the original problem! Is this an easy fix as well?


I'd go careful with it...something is not right. If it is a straightforward seized cannon pinion, then that's easily fixed but the damage may already be done .


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Unhhhh... huh...huh...huh! That's me crying...*

*
*

Can you please tell me what you think would be the maximum amount I should put into it, to get it repaired?? Okay... how about, what would one in similar condition (excellent... almost NOS) run me to purchase? You know, a point of diminishing returns? I just don't want to put a lot of money into an 'inexpensive' watch - which I think it is(?).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Can you please tell me what you think would be the maximum amount I should put into it, to get it repaired?? Okay... how about, what would one in similar condition (excellent... almost NOS) run me to purchase? You know, a point of diminishing returns? I just don't want to put a lot of money into an 'inexpensive' watch - which I think it is(?).


No idea..haven't bought one in years...go search Completed eBay Auctions.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> *Unhhhh... huh...huh...huh! That's me crying...*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I bought a blue one in the latter part of 2010, I made an offer of Â£30 & it was excepted. Quite honestly, however, I would get yours repaired. There is nothing to say that the next one you buy doesn't also break down.

I have had to except that a repair can, quite often, cost more than the watch is worth but that's collecting for you.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

FP -

Thanx for the advice... I still might. I just can't think of that now... I'm still in mourning.

It's sitting here on my desk next to me quietly tick-tick-ticking away with a dead hour hand and not being able to be set.

Thanx again... please don't send flowers maybe just a donation to your favorite charity in the Luch's memory.


----------

